# price for used 40/80gb ps3



## iittopper (May 13, 2012)

Well i just want ps3 to play exclusive games . At What price should i buy the old ps3 model ( 4o/80/120 gb) . 

Is there any disadvantage of buying an old model of ps3 ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 13, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Well i just want ps3 to play exclusive games . At What price should i buy the old ps3 model ( 4o/80/120 gb) .
> 
> Is there any disadvantage of buying an old model of ps3 ??



*Yellow Light Of Death-a little yellow light blinks on your ps3 signalling some random hardware failure


----------



## vickybat (May 14, 2012)

^^ Afaik even fat ps3's were very reliable and had a minimal failure rate. That YLOD is far fewer and has least occurrences than xbox 360's RROD.


----------



## iittopper (May 14, 2012)

From what i have heard , the only problem of phat ps3 is high power consumption


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 14, 2012)

Get a 120GB PS3 slim for about 15,000 ...


----------



## iittopper (May 14, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Get a 120GB PS3 slim for about 15,000 ...



Dude i just wanna play few exclusive game like GOW and uncharted series and thats all ! no movies no online nothing ! .Because i am assembling a gaming pc , thats why i m looking for used one to fulful my need.


----------



## Sarath (May 14, 2012)

The problem with such an old PS3 will be dust accumulation leading to YLOD. YLOD is very rare in PS3s. 

They sell for around >8k. Sometimes 10-11k too. 

I would still suggest going for a new PS3 or rather a used slim model.


----------



## Sujeet (May 14, 2012)

Go For PS3 Slim.


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2012)

LOok like i dont have a choice , will go for a slim one , but it would still be better if i get a used one .


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 15, 2012)

seriously why are you buying an old ps3? its not worth it if you are assembling a gaming computer. The ps3 is on the end of its life cycle and we will be getting the ps4 most probably next year. Its much better to invest the money in your gaming rig and make it more future proof.

and believe me that the exclusives only last for **HOURS** and nothing more than that.


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> seriously why are you buying an old ps3? its not worth it if you are assembling a gaming computer. The ps3 is on the end of its life cycle and we will be getting the ps4 most probably next year. Its much better to invest the money in your gaming rig and make it more future proof.
> 
> and believe me that the exclusives only last for **HOURS** and nothing more than that.



agreed with you . Will buy ps4 when its come out !!!


----------



## Sarath (May 15, 2012)

I would suggest you go for a 11k used PS3 slim now, rather than wait for a 30k or 40k PS4 console next year. Plus having to put 3k for each new game since it is so new to the market. 

This is actually the best time to buy a PS3. The console is cheap, it's power consumption is all time low and the biggest benefit, all the AAA titles are in platinum and used games are even cheaper. There couldn't have been a better time to buy a PS3.

Trust me, I got my PS2 when the PS3 released. PS2 was around 8k then and the PS3, well, 40k. It is not easy to buy a console at launch. Plus the games are super expensive. Hence I suggest you get a PS3 now, which will serve you for 2-3years well. 

You can buy a PS4, like most of our Indian brothers will, i.e. mid cycle when the bugs have been ironed out and many AAA titles release.


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I would suggest you go for a 11k used PS3 slim now, rather than wait for a 30k or 40k PS4 console next year. Plus having to put 3k for each new game since it is so new to the market.
> 
> This is actually the best time to buy a PS3. The console is cheap, it's power consumption is all time low and the biggest benefit, all the AAA titles are in platinum and used games are even cheaper. There couldn't have been a better time to buy a PS3.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the head up . And beside i purchased my first ps2 on 2010 and was happy with it . So purchasing ps3 now is not a big deal . And i also have a gaming pc to satisfy my future need . Will purchase it as soon as i find a good deal .


----------



## Sujeet (May 15, 2012)

^^
Yup.
Sarath is right.
This the right time to get a PS3.
Costs is comparatively low and more importantly there are hundreds of AAA and AA titles available for it and they are not going to vanish even after launch of PS4.

A Avg Gaming Rig will last only a few months if meant for Handling Games at Max Settings and hence it is not_ so  called futureproof._


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> Yup.
> Sarath is right.
> This the right time to get a PS3.
> ...



I agree with you . Anyone who find a sweet deal for a slim ps3 , dont hesitate to inform me


----------



## vickybat (May 15, 2012)

^^ There are speculations that sony might announce some more price drops for ps3 this E3 in june. So you might get a new one less than 15k if you can wait for a couple of months.


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ There are speculations that sony might announce some more price drops for ps3 this E3 in june. So you might get a new one less than 15k if you can wait for a couple of months.



that would be awsome


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 16, 2012)

Well if he adds the money planning he is planning to spend on his rig he might as well get a gtx680 ... which i think can pretty much run anything at full hd resolutions for 2~3 years.

@OP get your priority right. Why do you want a ps3? to play exclusives? Yes the single player will only last for **HOURS** . If you are ready to pay that much then you should look for a old ps3 which can be had for about 11~10k + used AAA titles.

Each AAA titles for the ps3 will last for 10~15 hours

And the ps3 multiplayer is good infact better than on the pc for some games, but not for every game.

And nothing beats a keyboard and mouse for fps. !


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Well if he adds the money planning he is planning to spend on his rig he might as well get a gtx680 ... which i think can pretty much run anything at full hd resolutions for 2~3 years.
> 
> @OP get your priority right. Why do you want a ps3? to play exclusives? Yes the single player will only last for **HOURS** . If you are ready to pay that much then you should look for a old ps3 which can be had for about 11~10k + used AAA titles.
> 
> ...



Actually dude my priority was always having a ps3 over pc . But to hear the news , that ps3 time has come to end and ps4 coming to 2013-14 , feels like i am a bit late . Will think about it more , and will only buy it if i really get a sweat deal


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 16, 2012)

The thing is that if you invest the same money in a computer if you can manage a gtx 680 then there is nothing like it. And leaving some of the games on the ps3 most of them are on the pc as well. So it doesnt really make sense unless you are a big fan of that particular franchise.

like i had the ps1, then ps2, psp , now ps3 and i am a very big fan of gran turismo and now uncharted so it was absolutely essential for me to buy a ps3. But thats me .

And now i plan to keep my ps3 and invest 60~75k in a laptop or a gaming computer in another 6 months or so.


----------



## Sujeet (May 16, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *The thing is that if you invest the same money in a computer if you can manage a gtx 680 *then there is nothing like it. And leaving some of the games on the ps3 most of them are on the pc as well. So it doesnt really make sense unless you are a big fan of that particular franchise.
> 
> like i had the ps1, then ps2, psp , now ps3 and i am a very big fan of gran turismo and now uncharted so it was absolutely essential for me to buy a ps3. But thats me .
> 
> And now i plan to keep my ps3 and invest 60~75k in a laptop or a gaming computer in another 6 months or so.



gtx 680 for 11k/20k.
Hmm...where.???


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2012)

There is a deal on TE for a PS3 for 15k. It's running CFW 3.55 though.


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2012)

Sarath said:


> There is a deal on TE for a PS3 for 15k. It's running CFW 3.55 though.



 but i want to play genuine game and enjoy the multiplayer portion of killzone 3 / uncharted series / read dead redemption 

edit 1 - saw it , its just a console without controller . plus i wanna buy it in a range of 9k-11k . Is there a chance of price fall after E3 ??

edit 2 - A guy from new delhi is selling ps3 320gb move edition with 6 month warranty left + 2 year crome extended warranty for 15k , and 13k without move controller . plus he is also giving 1 free game .  Is it a good offer ??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2012)

sujeete tenu location kainda undead , but paaji you look like braindead ! 

@iittopper it is a good deal, get without move controller unless you want to play heavy rain with that


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *sujeete tenu location kainda undead , but paaji you look like braindead ! *
> 
> @iittopper it is a good deal, get without move controller unless you want to play heavy rain with that



Any problem???

Did you just got a swing of your head and wrote just like anything or what.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2012)

iittopper said:


> edit 2 - A guy from new delhi is selling ps3 320gb move edition with 6 month warranty left *+ 2 year crome extended warranty* for 15k , and 13k without move controller . plus he is also giving 1 free game .  Is it a good offer ??



the deal is good apart from the part highlighted in bold i.e "croma extended warranty" is fake. google  "croma extended warranty complaints" and you'll get what i'm saying


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2012)

*Stop resorting to personal attacks.*



NoasArcAngel said:


> sujeete tenu location kainda undead , but paaji you look like braindead !
> @iittopper it is a good deal, get without move controller unless you want to play heavy rain with that





Sujeet said:


> Any problem???
> Did you just got a swing of your head and wrote just like anything or what.





---




iittopper said:


> but i want to play genuine game and enjoy the multiplayer portion of killzone 3 / uncharted series / read dead redemption



Many people sell out of warranty PS3 for that amount. Wait for a while. Just keep a lookout for offers in TE, IVG, E and here in TDF. Almost every other week someone's selling a console. 

9-10k is the usual going price for a genuine console.

CFW 3.55 ones usually sell for around 15k and sometimes at MRP too even though they are old. 

So all you have to do now is "wait and watch"


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2012)

I did not want to say anything but if anyone says stuff like " gtx 680 for 11k/20k " then i have no alternative. This is a serious discussion please dont make sarcastic comments.

But if OP wants to play original games on PSN , will have to buy non modded ps3


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2012)

@NoasArcangel
you said this



> *The thing is that if you invest the same money in a computer if you can manage a gtx 680*


of course a GTX 680 can't come in 17/20k(which is the same price of a 160/320 GB ps3)
thats why he said this


> gtx 680 for 11k/20k.
> Hmm...where.???


instead of recommending a gtx 680 like a n00b. you should have recommended something like a  HD 7850 which comes for about 15k

there was no need for this dialogue


> sujeete tenu location kainda undead , but paaji you look like braindead !


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2012)

Continue discussion pertaining to OPs query. Refrain from posting otherwise.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2012)

@commander looks like your brain is fried as well, i will refrain from posting on this thread from now.


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2012)

Just one thing i wanna clear out . With our without ps3 i cannot afford nvidia 680 right now . The deal is this 

1st config

CPU	Core i5-2500k	11500
Motherboard	asrock z77 extreme 4	9500
RAM	G.Skill Value 4GB DDR3	1150
GPU	 Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850	15200
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1130
Case	Cm 430 elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	BenQ G2222HDL	7500



2nd config

cpu - i5 2400
motherboard - intel dh67cl
PSU seasonic sas II 520 - 3700
used my old mouse + keyboard
used ps3 slim - 9k
and rest same


Both the config cost me same price . both the config has same graphic card . So deal is if i am going with 1st config  , then i am not buying a ps3 . But if i go with 2nd config , then i get a ps3 on account of sacrificing overclocking and crossfire makin pc less futureproof .



NoasArcAngel said:


> @commander looks like your brain is fried as well, i will refrain from posting on this thread from now.



I am getting what you are saying . But not buying a ps3 will not get me even nvidia 670 when it is expected to be priced at 30k . If i save money of not buying a ps3 then max i can spend of graphic card is 15K + 9k = 24K which i can get ati 7870 overclock edition .

Based on the people suggestion , i am dropping the idea of buying ps3 now . Will save some money and buy it after 4-5 month .

Thankyou every one for your answers .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 17, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Just one thing i wanna clear out . With our without ps3 i cannot afford nvidia 680 right now . The deal is this
> 
> 1st config
> 
> ...


get 1st config then,there is nothing like it


----------

